# vi dispiace



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

se vado un attimo in bagno?


----------



## Old Holly (23 Luglio 2008)

Un pochino... sì!!!!!


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vado un attimo in bagno?


 
basta che torni e dopo non ci insulti.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

E ricordati di areare il locale prima di soggiornare!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vado un attimo in bagno?


basta che chiudi la porta.....


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

E non cambiare nick nel frattempo...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

già che siamo in tema.
ieri ho visto un pezzetto di puntata 
di (credo) sex and city..
bene ....la tizia diceva che aveva fatto per la prima volta la cacca a casa del suo uomo e che questo era un evento importante.
in effetti...
beh, vado (faccio solo la pipì eh?)


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> .
> 
> bene ....la tizia diceva che aveva fatto per la prima volta la cacca a casa del suo uomo e che questo era un evento importante.
> in effetti...
> beh, vado (faccio solo la pipì eh?)


cagare nella casa del moroso richiede un'intimità notevole.
io riesco a cagare solo al bar...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cagare nella casa del moroso richiede un'intimità notevole.
> io riesco a cagare solo al bar...


quindi a casa tua il cesso nun te serve...

allora perche' non dai il tuo bidet alla figlia di Minerva che se lo porta e cosi' se leva l'ansia?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che siamo in tema.
> ieri ho visto un pezzetto di puntata
> di (credo) sex and city..
> bene ....*la tizia diceva che aveva fatto per la prima volta la cacca a casa del suo uomo e che questo era un evento importante*.
> ...


...da segnare sul calendario.


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quindi a casa tua il cesso nun te serve...
> 
> allora perche' non dai il tuo bidet alla figlia di Minerva che se lo porta e cosi' se leva l'ansia?


bidet?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quindi a casa tua il cesso nun te serve...
> 
> allora perche' non dai il tuo bidet alla figlia di Minerva che se lo porta e cosi' se leva l'ansia?


dici che glielo facevano passare come bagaglio a mano?
ma sterminatore....ce la vedi la minervina col bidet in aeroporto?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...da segnare sul calendario.


pensa che romantico
 "caro , oggi è il nostro anniversario".....


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che romantico
> "caro , oggi è il nostro anniversario".....


Mi hai letto nel pensiero... chissà che regali si faranno.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici che glielo facevano passare come bagaglio a mano?
> ma sterminatore....ce la vedi la minervina col bidet in aeroporto?


mmmmmmmbe' se ti porti dietro questo ti farai notare











mentre uno di questi e' piu' discreto ed elegante


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> *dici che glielo facevano passare come bagaglio a mano?*
> ma sterminatore....ce la vedi la minervina col bidet in aeroporto?


perche' no? a me, quando porto quel cesso di mia moglie, nun fanno 'na piega...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero... chissà che regali si faranno.


lassativi in confezione famiglia, detergenti intimi, carta igienica firmata....


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2008)

*romanticone...*



Sterminator ha detto:


> perche' no? a me, *quando porto quel cesso di mia moglie, nun fanno 'na piega*...


Di la verità, è il vostro anniversario?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lassativi in confezione famiglia, detergenti intimi, carta igienica firmata....


...ed evacuazione romantica al sorgere della luna...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di la verità, è il vostro anniversario?


no, non ancora, percio' non e' tempo di dediche...


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

finite sempre tutto in merda


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> finite sempre tutto in merda


si ritorna alle origini... vabbe' dai pulisci... ops cancella...


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si ritorna alle origini... vabbe' dai pulisci... ops cancella...


no carino.
ti prendi le tue belle responsabilità


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

quelle immaturité 
je comprend moi que je suis tres jeune mai la brugolà ....elle a la beauté de 42 anné avec en pied dans la fosse
mah le mister de la vie


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quelle immaturité
> je comprend moi que je suis tres jeune mai la brugolà ....elle a la beauté de 42 anné avec en pied dans la fosse
> mah le mister de la vie


je suì catrin denev


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> je suì catrin denev


dans le sens encore?


ihih cette c'est tres joli


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> je suì catrin denev


Denev Catrin??? ao' ma te ne voj anna'???


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dans le sens encore?
> 
> 
> ihih cette c'est tres joli


scen pe pà cumprì
ches che tu dì?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> scen pe pà cumprì
> ches che tu dì?


t'ha avvertita che Catrin rivole la maghina sua indietro...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

monsieur le sterminateur vulevu accompagné sa femme passatelle a la maison?
elle s'appelle patty



j'ai la ridarole


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> j'ai la ridarole


mua aussì. passatel. tu è esagerè com al solit


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mua aussì. passatel. tu è esagerè com al solit


regard  bien que je vien lì e te rig la voiture


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> monsieur le sterminateur vulevu accompagné sa femme passatelle a la maison?
> elle s'appelle patty
> 
> 
> ...


mi' su' no' sciaffer... cherchez le passage aou tramme...

Ps: Patri' je ne pas bon...prrrr merde...


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> regard bien que je vien lì e te rig la voiture


com tu pot etr comsà crudel
vu spezzè mon cor e mon pallè


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> regard  bien que je vien lì e te rig la voiture



ja' faite...


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ja' faite...


 
italì de merd


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> italì de merd


ari a te ed ari a soreta...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ari a te ed ari a soreta...


chel branc des cojons mis ensemble dan set forum


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chel branc des cojons mis ensemble dan set forum


oh a la bonheure: la dame de le pedalin assassin


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh a la bonheure: la dame de le pedalin assassin


je pensè de regaler el un paiò de pedalin a retè.
ches che tù dì?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

je me sui reveiè plen de botè.
je suis plus bel che jamè
ah chel mervei

pedalen assassin? je ne coompren pa


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> je me sui reveiè plen de botè.


te han pres a schiaffon mantr tù dormì?


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> te han pres a schiaffon mantr tù dormì?


...ui, ui, sea mi...schiaffon da chi, schiaffon da li...


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cagare nella casa del moroso richiede un'intimità notevole.
> *io riesco a cagare solo al bar*...


e quelli del tavolo vicino che ti dicono ?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ui, ui, sea mi...schiaffon da chi, schiaffon da li...


est ce quel est ce etc.....tu est stranier bon homme?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

sè così' difficil fer fint de ne saper pa cette belle langage che je connè tre bien...


ve l'ho detto di quella volta che in spiaggia nella cote d'azur mi han preso per belga??

vado?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ui, ui, sea mi...schiaffon da chi, schiaffon da li...


che gente!! 
un po' di discrezione, che diamine!!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

wo liegt franchreich?
franchreich liegt in sùd oiropa


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sè così' difficil fer fint de ne saper pa cette belle langage che je connè tre bien...
> 
> 
> ve l'ho detto di quella volta che in spiaggia nella cote d'azur mi han preso per belga??
> ...


...meglio belga che vu cumprà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...com'è successo a me ad Ostia Lido...però, in divisa, sono stato scambiato per un commesso in un negozio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> wo liegt franchreich?
> franchreich liegt in sùd oiropa


Miiiiiiiiiiiii...ma quante ne saiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che gente!!
> un po' di discrezione, che diamine!!


...schiaffamal da chi, ui, ui, così, schiaffamal da la, ui, ui, così...(tue testuali parole)...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e quelli del tavolo vicino che ti dicono ?


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiii...ma quante ne saiiiiiiiii!!!!


io faccio quello che posso feddi...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...meglio belga che vu cumprà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non oso chiedere che genere di negozio...


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiii...ma quante ne saiiiiiiiii!!!!


Beh, Feddy, per scrivere in tedesco basta battere a caso, nè?!


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sè così' difficil fer fint de ne saper pa cette belle langage che je connè tre bien...
> 
> 
> ve l'ho detto di quella volta che in spiaggia nella cote d'azur mi han preso per belga??
> ...


tu est comme une lattugà?


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso chiedere che genere di negozio...


 
...in quello dove lavora la donna che ho frequentato...telefonia...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io faccio quello che posso feddi...


Se tu mel dì en italien, jè no comprè un cass...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...schiaffamal da chi, ui, ui, così, schiaffamal da la, ui, ui, così...(tue testuali parole)...


se mi garba esser sculacciata che ci posso fare??


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Beh, Feddy, per scrivere in tedesco basta battere a caso, nè?!


e scatarrare sulla tastiera e il gioco è fatto!!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se tu mel dì en italien, jè no comprè un cass...


ich vohle nur sehen ihr mit offenbach.


ma che parlo a fare con voi....luridi pezzenti


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se mi garba esser sculacciata che ci posso fare??


Amò, schiaffamal vuol significare "schiaffamelo", introducilo, mettimelo...non ha a che fare con schiaffeggi...
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Amò, schiaffamal vuol significare "schiaffamelo", introducilo, mettimelo...non ha a che fare con schiaffeggi...
> Air



no intiendo. no comprendo..




quindi niente sculacciata??


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ich vohle nur sehen ihr mit offenbach.
> 
> 
> ma che parlo a fare con voi....luridi pezzenti


Wenn du diese willst, musst du nur fragen!


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no intiendo. no comprendo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from Albania anche you?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Amò, schiaffamal vuol significare "schiaffamelo", introducilo, mettimelo...non ha a che fare con schiaffeggi...
> Air


ma che maiali...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Wenn du diese willst, musst du nur fragen!


ich bieb e wurstel did crauten end fucassen die winter sclutgersfdjhsjhk


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no intiendo. no comprendo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'una cosa non esclude l'altra...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> from Albania anche you?


quanto volere per tue donne??


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Wenn du diese willst, musst du nur fragen!


comsà tù me fè arrossìr


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

bon .m'è passata la voglia di giocare


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ich bieb e wurstel did crauten end fucassen die winter sclutgersfdjhsjhk


bevi i wurstel con i crauti morti solo in inverno?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'una cosa non esclude l'altra...


ossignur!!
mi fate arrossire...


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanto volere per tue donne??


dipende da prestazione


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> bevi i wurstel con i crauti morti solo in inverno?


era una porcata che mi diceva a letto un crucco che conoscevo...


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

la mod che è in me inorridisce


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> comsà tù me fè arrossìr


Jo soy el fuego che te ase roja... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Jè te pos apeller Wanda?


----------



## Old adiemus (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> bon .m'è passata la voglia di giocare


non spegnerti ora
adiemus​


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> je me sui reveiè plen de botè.
> * je suis plus bel che jamè*
> ah chel mervei
> 
> pedalen assassin? je ne coompren pa


pe' mua', tua ete' ancor durmenn!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Jo soy el fuego che te ase roja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roja?? le radi l'aiuola??


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era una porcata che mi diceva a letto un crucco che conoscevo...


Guarda che secondo me del porco lì c'era solo  il wurstel!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Jo soy el fuego che te ase roja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu me pè appel anc ginà


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

*confermo*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che secondo me del porco lì c'era solo  il wurstel!!!


e che non lo so??


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> roja?? le radi l'aiuola??


Gliela incendio....y despues...tiengo que ser tambien el su bombero...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ich vohle nur sehen ihr mit offenbach.
> 
> 
> ma che parlo a fare con voi....luridi pezzenti


ue' ti, recorda...

se te purghen kaken, se nun te purghen non kaken...

RAUSS!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Gliela incendio....*y despues...tiengo que ser tambien el su bombero...


sesso anale niente?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu me pè appel anc ginà


mmmhhhh....ma oui oui, mon petit cuscion!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gliela incendio....y despues...tiengo que ser tambien el su bombero...


mo' va caghèr e soc mel ben in punta


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Luglio 2008)

Brutta cosa non conoscere le lingue....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sento esclusa....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' ti, recorda...
> 
> se te purghen kaken, se nun te purghen non kaken...
> 
> RAUSS!


poliglotta dei miei cojoni


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Brutta cosa non conoscere le lingue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se vu vulet je pè dar tuà qualch ripetision
a pajmant naturlich


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Brutta cosa non conoscere le lingue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nun t'ambascia', tanto mo' arriva la buoncostume e li blinda e poi vojo vede' se piangendo in cinese escono...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sesso anale niente?


Et con l'idrant second toi che te stè a propur?


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se vu vulet je pè dar tuà qualch ripetision
> a pajmant naturlich


Gratias ago tibi, sed non necesse est.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tiè!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Et con l'idrant second toi che te stè a propur?


eschiusemuà
qand  tu me parl on fransè jè avè la brugolà che l'è tut on ferment


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mo' va caghèr e soc mel ben in punta


Service de refrescement dop de la crem depilatur?


----------



## Old Holly (23 Luglio 2008)

J'ai compris tout tran que le tedesch.
Je ve fais mes compliments parce que vous m'avé fait amuser très très beaucoup.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Service de refrescement dop de la crem depilatur?


attention que je te laisse sans paroles...


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> attention que je te laisse sans paroles...


mon geloson, la guerrà c'èst la guerrà


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poliglotta dei miei cojoni


poliche???

ao' non fare l'anacornuta col tuo linguaggio forbito...tanto t'avemo sgamato... sta burina...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> non spegnerti ora
> 
> adiemus​


troppo tardi adi.


ma so che 
sarò sempre nei vostri cuori (lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?)


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> eschiusemuà
> qand tu me parl on fransè jè avè la brugolà che l'è tut on ferment


E sperem che tut le ferment non produce pas de gas!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

*questo thread*

oh io mi faccio le canne ma voi?????


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Gratias ago tibi, sed non necesse est.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bello, me pari er papa...

vabbe' pero' senza esagera', neh?


----------



## Old adiemus (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppo tardi adi.
> 
> 
> ma so che
> sarò sempre nei vostri cuori (lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?)


un minuto di silenzio e di raccoglimento
adiemus​


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> attention que je te laisse sans paroles...


...o sans papille gustativ?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

io parlo bene tre lingue
inglese,francese e spagnolo.
sono poliglotta e anche un po' scemotta..


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> un minuto di silenzio e di raccoglimento
> 
> adiemus​


fai anche due...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh io mi faccio le canne ma voi?????


Qiualcosa da amsterdam e dalla Corsica mi era rimasto!


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io parlo bene tre lingue
> inglese,francese e spagnolo.
> sono poliglotta e anche un po' ..


...uè, capo, finisci la frase...
Air


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io parlo bene tre lingue
> inglese,francese e spagnolo.
> sono poliglotta e anche un po' ..


dai siccome oggi e' il tuo compleanno, 

la rima co' mignotta la finisco domani...eh che finesse...


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qiualcosa da amsterdam e dalla Corsica mi era rimasto!


mon petit amì, vulevù cuscè avec muà sessuà?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dai siccome oggi e' il tuo compleanno,
> 
> la rima co' mignotta la finisco domani...eh che finesse...


ah piero, non t'allargà!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












era scemotta..


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mon petit amì, vulevù cuscè avec muà sessuà?


la brugolina che troieggia...non ci sto insaid...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mon petit amì, *vulevù cuscè avec muà sessuà*?


ci metti il lato B?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

*Naturalmont!*



Brugola ha detto:


> mon petit amì, vulevù cuscè avec muà sessuà?


Si tu lo quieres asì, como me puedo negar?


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la brugolina che troieggia...non ci sto insaid...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si tu lo quieres asì, como me puedo negar?


ma cuscè non è il cosciotto del porceddu??


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mon petit amì, vulevù cuscè avec muà sessuà?


Wenn du diese mich frage, wie kann ich nein sagen? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










(qualora non si fosse capito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

*fedi e brugolì*

vin e vin du
va' dar via el cu


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la brugolina che troieggia...non ci sto insaid...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah piero, non t'allargà!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scemotta??? what is scemotta???


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma cuscè non è il cosciotto del porceddu??


 
Quasi...in questo caso della porcedda!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scemotta??? what is scemotta???


il vezzeggiativo di mignotta..


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vin e vin du
> *va'* dar via el cu


Andè a... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





le lingue bisogna saperle padroneggiare per usarle appropriatamente!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Andè a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


molla la racchia e andiamocene via


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> molla la racchia e andiamocene via


Se non rallenti il passo faccio fatica a starti de drè!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

volete che lo sposti direttamente in scannatoio?
ho la vaga impressione che questo post sia stato un pò stroiato


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> volete che lo sposti direttamente in scannatoio?
> ho la vaga impressione che questo post sia stato un pò stroiato


ma portatelo a casa, cosi' liberi l'Hard discccccc de ste strunzate... vabbe' che per te e' arte, pero'...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> molla la racchia e andiamocene via












  io e il mio sciatorino vi mandiamo a cagare


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io e il mio sciatorino vi mandiamo a cagare


se tra noi c'è piling che ci posso fare??


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io e il mio sciatorino vi mandiamo a cagare


Come svilire un thread pieno di buoni sentimenti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> volete che lo sposti direttamente in scannatoio?
> ho la vaga impressione che questo post sia stato un pò stroiato


strano... non capita mai


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> strano... non capita mai


eppure era partito bene..


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

bando alle ciance!!
se mi date i regali io avrei un po' di fretta!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eppure era partito bene..


davvero.
vi dispiace se vado in bagno era l'inizio.
che sia andato un pò a puttane era prevedibile...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eppure era partito bene..


stavo giusto pensando la stessa cosa. quanta mancanza di sensibilità per rovinare un fior fiore di thread come questo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bando alle ciance!!
> se mi date i regali io avrei un po' di fretta!


io ti ho fatto il bonifico


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ti ho fatto il bonifico


e perchè io ti amo secondo te??


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> davvero.
> vi dispiace se vado in bagno era l'inizio.
> che sia andato un pò a puttane era prevedibile...


eh gia', pero' solo dooopo tutti bravi indovini.... per me si usa troppo il bagno, propongo di passare immantinente ad altra camera....preferenze??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e perchè io ti amo secondo te??


come sei materialista...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come sei materialista...


ma se sono una romanticona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






che valuta amore??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se sono una romanticona...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sì, quanto freddie krueger...


se intendi come data, valuta ad oggi.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bando alle ciance!!
> se mi date i regali io avrei un po' di fretta!


azz...proprio ora mi ha avvertito la FedEx che l'omino e' bloccato in tangenziale... a sto punto dico di farlo ritornare indietro...peccato... ci tenevo proprio...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come sei materialista...


fessa te che ce mandi gli sghei....

ma dalla cantina non ti risulta niente?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fessa te che ce mandi gli sghei....
> 
> ma dalla cantina non ti risulta niente?


10 euro non si negano a nessuno


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 10 euro non si negano a nessuno


te l'ho detto che mi son messa con giusy?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...proprio ora mi ha avvertito la FedEx che l'omino e' bloccato in tangenziale... a sto punto dico di farlo ritornare indietro...peccato... ci tenevo proprio...



quindi ti ha riportato indietro il pacchetto di cipster??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> te l'ho detto che mi son messa con giusy?



te l'ho detto che per colpa tua che ti sei inventata il suo compleanno, essendomi trovata senza nulla in mano, le ho regalato la collana di diamanti che era destinata a te?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te l'ho detto che per colpa tua che ti sei inventata il suo compleanno, essendomi trovata senza nulla in mano, le ho regalato la collana di diamanti che era destinata a te?


i don't like diamonds.
sono una personcina semplice semplice.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> te l'ho detto che mi son messa con giusy?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> te l'ho detto che per colpa tua che ti sei inventata il suo compleanno, essendomi trovata senza nulla in mano, le ho regalato la collana di diamanti che era destinata a te?


Mi sento leggermente usata.....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi sento leggermente usata.....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Luglio 2008)

Facciamo che io sono l'amante di Asudemina, Brugoletta e Angelina, ok?
Così ho sempre da fare...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi sento leggermente usata.....


Chi di noi non lo è!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Facciamo che io sono l'amante di Asudemina, Brugoletta e Angelina, ok?
> Così ho sempre da fare...


ci sto


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi ti ha riportato indietro il pacchetto di cipster??


cipster?...avranno sbajato pacco.....

era un lume Liberty de mi nonna che ero riuscito a strappare, lottando, ai miei gugggini.......

ma nun te meriti proprio unca...ma va' va'...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 10 euro non si negano a nessuno


ammazza t'e' costato de piu' de bonifico...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ammazza t'e' costato de piu' de bonifico...


ce li ho gratis


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

patum patum patum(rumore di qualcuno che bussa con una discreta ma elegante  forza)
aiuto sono rimasta chiusa in bagno .
chiamate i vigili del fuoco 
fatelo bene
fatelo presto
sciagurati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> patum patum patum(rumore di qualcuno che bussa con una discreta ma elegante  forza)
> aiuto sono rimasta chiusa in bagno .
> chiamate i vigili del fuoco
> fatelo bene
> ...



lo dicevo io che c'era ancora lei in bagno...
intanto che arrivano i pompieri, ci puoi passare i regali delle gemelle dalla finestra? li avevamo nascosti là... nel mobiletto dietro la porta


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo dicevo io che c'era ancora lei in bagno...
> intanto che arrivano i pompieri, ci puoi passare i regali delle gemelle dalla finestra? li avevamo nascosti là... nel mobiletto dietro la porta


ma per favore.tutto ciò che è nel mio bagno automaticamente diventa di mia proprietà


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> patum patum patum(rumore di qualcuno che bussa con una discreta ma elegante  forza)
> aiuto sono rimasta chiusa in bagno .
> chiamate i vigili del fuoco
> fatelo bene
> ...


ma perche'??? domani saresti la prima ad arrivare e magari il capo te da' pure l'aumento...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma perche'??? domani saresti la prima ad arrivare e magari il capo te da' pure l'aumento...


ma il capo sono io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per favore.tutto ciò che è nel mio bagno automaticamente diventa di mia proprietà


se non sganci i regali, non esci dal bagno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il capo sono io



in questo momento non sei padrona della situazione però.


che ne faccio di questo bel vigile del fuoco?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non sganci i regali, non esci dal bagno.


ostaggio di questa iniqua società.
al solito mi sono infilata in un cul de sac
almeno portatemi qualche tartina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ostaggio di questa iniqua società.
> al solito mi sono infilata in un cul de sac
> almeno portatemi qualche tartina



veniamoci incontro. ti dò un vassoio di tartine, se tiri fuori il regalo con sopra il bigliettino firmato da me.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il capo sono io


ecco vedi...allora resta li', a sfregio e come contrappasso, cosi' la smetti di cronometrare i loro bisognini corporali rinfacciandogli sempre che ce mettono tanto...

ma...Mine'...cucu'...sei sempre li'???


----------

